# Two tickets available on coach one to hamm.



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Due to bad money issues, i have two tickets on coach one to hamm.

I have emailed Steve and Tony,not had a reply back as of yet but right now i just need to find out who would like them, then can sort out passing them on with them. everything will have to be run past them just incase they allready have a waiting list, hopefully i will know by tommorow.

Any interest PM me, or ring me on 07872644749 it would be first come first serve.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Come on you know you want to go.

Make some offers aswell, as if these seats dont get taken then no one will be in them.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

up we go!!

Make offers! better that they go for something, than nothing at all


----------



## jj22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Where does coach one pick up from?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

jj22 said:


> Where does coach one pick up from?


 Manchester, birmingham and ashford.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i so badly wants em but the missus wont goo and cant go on my jones let me keep trying to perswade her


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

what are the details when do u get picked up and bk thanks


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

i only want 1 ticket........ pm what you want for it.......... can 16's travel coz im 16? and i


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> what are the details when do u get picked up and bk thanks


www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Show Details.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

salamandra said:


> i only want 1 ticket........ pm what you want for it.......... can 16's travel coz im 16? and i


 
form the site, 

*4.1) Due to travel restrictions, bookings can only be accepted by lead passengers over the age of 18*

As for the ticket, make me a offer.
Jaykickboxer, ive PMd you


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Have Tarantulabarn said if they have a waiting list or not yet?
Are the tickets still available?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Have Tarantulabarn said if they have a waiting list or not yet?
> Are the tickets still available?


 
I asked them, and they jsut said they would advertise them on the thread.

No, not sold yet, or on hold.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Have Tarantulabarn said if they have a waiting list or not yet?
> Are the tickets still available?


Booking has officially been finalised however get in contact with them to see if there are seats freed up!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

EDIT *double post*


----------

